
Ask HN: What ideas/business models/companies did well after the 2000 bubble? - lowglow
I'm wondering how we should prepare for growth in the next year or so.
======
raquo
Amazon did well. It's easy to stay alive, in a bubble or not: just forget the
buzzwordy bullshit and build a business with a viable business model from day
one. Unless all you want is to raise funding and have fun for some time, that
is :)

~~~
lowglow
So e-commerce did well because of the spotlight that the bubble put on tech
back then that allowed everyone to accept the net as a platform for that
action. Any predictions on what the next open door might be? Privacy perhaps?

~~~
raquo
Mmm... Privacy is kind of hard to sell, most people weren't burned by this
yet.

I think the markets for tools for small businesses are not saturated yet, even
in US (most of the rest of the world is at least several years behind). If I
had domain knowledge in some small business area other than restaurants (sick
of it already) I'd totally build some useful service.

~~~
lowglow
What are you doing for restaurants in Russia? I'm working on a small side
project at : <http://onebigmenu.com/> aka <http://dish.io/> and I'm interested
in hearing other perspectives from the space. :)

------
evo_9
Repo and office liquidation.

------
profitbaron
Google was the biggest winner of the dot-com bubble.

However, if you are looking for companies worth reviving after the dot-com
bust then there is an interesting Quora thread here:
[http://www.quora.com/What-companies-that-went-out-of-
busines...](http://www.quora.com/What-companies-that-went-out-of-business-in-
the-dot-com-bust-would-be-worth-reviving)

